# Printing process



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello All,
I have a 2-color print (Royal Blue and White) going on an Orange shirt.

what is the best way to print this? 
Here is what I was thinking...
White print
flash
White print
Royal on top...
please see artwork attached


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

On auto
Underbase white
Blue
Hightlight white

On manual, like you said but flash after the 2nd white


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

do I need to choke the white?





jgabby said:


> On auto
> Underbase white
> Blue
> Hightlight white
> ...


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

deltsigjoe said:


> do I need to choke the white?


Yep - 1 or 2 pixels just for the underbase.

Butt registration blue and Highlight white


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

so will I be using 3 screens?
1 for white underbase
1 for white highlight
1 for blue

or will the white underbase and highlight be the same screen?





jgabby said:


> Yep - 1 or 2 pixels just for the underbase.
> 
> Butt registration blue and Highlight white


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Number of screen depend on many parameters, ink saving, hand of the print, auto/manual, small order, large order, opacity of the ink...

If it is a small order, 2 screens is enough , so you P/F/P your white underbase before the blue and you will have a nice solid white.


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Manual press, small order of 30 pieces, standard max-opaque white on a 110 screen and ultrasoft blue on a 160 screen

Thank you so much for all the of the info you provided.





jgabby said:


> Number of screen depend on many parameters, ink saving, hand of the print, auto/manual, small order, large order, opacity of the ink...
> 
> If it is a small order, 2 screens is enough , so you P/F/P your white underbase before the blue and you will have a nice solid white.


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

jgabby said:


> Yep - 1 or 2 pixels just for the underbase.
> 
> Butt registration blue and Highlight white



Hello, did you mean 1 or 2 points or pixels?
I did pixels and could not tell the difference.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I think 1 pixel is around 0,0104" , it is tight on press 

2 pixels is easier to register.


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

pixels or points?



jgabby said:


> I think 1 pixel is around 0,0104" , it is tight on press
> 
> 2 pixels is easier to register.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Pixels,

Image you post is low res @72dpi, but you will get the idea

Left, contract selection by 2 pixels - right, chocke white underbase over blue


----------

